# Making a Whiskey Cabinet



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a descriptive of my cabinet construction.
The timber I am using is Southern Mahogany AKA Mahogany Gum. It's native to the South Eastern seaboard of Aus.

This cabinet is going to stand on an Ironbark stand, which will be about 1.2m high and with tapered legs approximately 30mm square at the top going down to about 15-20mm. The whole cabinet will then be about 1.6m high.
With this in mind, I have made the carcass using timber at 16mm depth.
The doors will be flush mounted against the front of the unit, so there is a 16mm lip along the front. In addition, to add some interest, I have set the sides 5mm in from the edge of the base.

You may notice that there is a slight bit of play in the Domi mortises. This is by design and is achieved by "clipping" the edge of each mortise by moving the Domi marginally left and right of the centre mark. Gives sufficient play for final adjustment without the need to cut a full double width cut. 

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

The next step is routing the rabbet for the back panel and then creating the back panel.
I used the Domino with 5mm cutter set to a depth of 13.5mm to create the rabbet (timber is 16mm deep).

You can control the length of cut by using the markers on the fence, so there is no ned for stops and you take the tool to the work, not vice versa. You can also limit the depth of cut by using a plastic collar on the Domino pistons which is set to the depth of cut you want. In this case, 5mm.

The back panel was to be Alpine Ash, but the white board I picked up and started cutting was, in fact, Birds-eye Maple. Such is life! The panel now consists of four book matched pieces. In retrospect, I'm not terribly upset as the Maple will give good character to the inside of the cabinet.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

And so to the divider panel and the doors.
As per the photos I used the Domino for the center panel and also to complete the door panels. I still need to glue everything up and also domino the dado for the door insets.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

And so to finish the doors.
The two matched boards were glued together then inserted into the frame and voila!!
I've sanded and oiled and sanded one of the doors to give an idea of how the cabinet will look.

The next couple of days will be sanding, oiling, sanding and gluing up. The next shots will be of the cabinet finished. Then I'll start on the stand.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Just some shots of the sanded, oiled and glued cabinet. Still needs to have a shelf put in and a rack to hold shot glasses and scotch glasses.
It also has yet to be waxed.

And door handles, forgot door handles.


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Some pics of the stand in a rough state.
The timber is red Iron Bark. I used 2 x 6mm dominoes for the top joints and 1 x 6mm for the lower rails. The top stretchers are lower at front and back as there will be runners to support the cabinet that will be rebated into them and I want these runners to have some presence. The legs are 30mm x 30mm and the whole thing stands 1.2m.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

And some pics of the unit almost finished (yeah, right).
The stand has been oiled and needs to be waxed as does the cabinet. The dour looking Scot in the pic is me. I'm about 188 -190cm (6' 2-3" in old speak) so you can get a feel for the size.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

So... to all intents and purposes, here is the finished product. I decided against a box for the glasses. just didn't seem necessary. The shelf is Southern Mahogany.
Before you all start on me, I know JW is only a blend, but you could imagine some Kentucky sippin' whiskey or maybe a bottle of Glenphoag in it's place. This is all we had in the house. 

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great work Rob. Also, some great pictures.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet Ausrob looks unreal I like the timber.. LOOKING NICE !!

And mate your looking sharp there you would pass as one of the Metal Mulisha guys from the USA hard core blokes 

cheers mate from Noel


----------



## Hoyett (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the wood you used here my friend...


Hoyett


----------

